# type of Visa



## valsecchi.mrc (Nov 11, 2010)

dear all,
I am at a crossroad and soon I need to decide which visa to apply.
The choices are for the Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
and Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 475).
I cannot understand the difference between these visas.
Someone can help me?
which one has more chance to get a job upon arrival?

Thanks
Marco


----------

